# Police dog blamed for running over pedestrian



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Never leave your dog alone in the car... 

*Police dog blamed for running over pedestrian*

Updated: 10:57 a.m. ET July 13, 2006

OGDEN, Utah - A police dog that was left in a pickup with the engine running apparently knocked the vehicle into gear and ran down a woman who was walking to her mailbox.

Mary F. Stone, 41, was expected to remain hospitalized with a fractured pelvis and tailbone until at least Friday, said her husband, Paul Stone.

The dog, a German shepherd named Ranger, had been left in the truck while its handler responded to a domestic disturbance call Tuesday, police Lt. Loring Draper said. The truck's engine was on so Ranger would have air conditioning.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow... That's, um, where I live... And I think I know that cop.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, if you should ever meet that dog- ask for a driver's license and proof of insurance.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

And the dog _still_ drives better than most people in NY


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

See and I though 1. leaving an animal or human in a vehicle was agains the law 2. leaving your car running was against the law (because of that)... so tell me, whats gonna happen to the police officer that offended???

Very intereseting.....Was the driver under the influence of cat nip???


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

That's just adoreable! My boxer LOVES to drive! Which reminds me of that comerical about the guy who let his pointer drive and he chased after some ducks and drove the truck right into the lake. lol. Sorry Deuce! NO MORE DRIVING FOR YOU!


----------

